# How much hay?



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I always fail to store enough hay untill next year because of increases with my herd.Right now I have approximately 140-150 bales.I seem to go threw 4 bales a week with currently 4 goats (3 in milk) We are adding 2 more does so total 5 does will be bred and we have 1 buck.So I figured 6 bales a week.I want to buy some clover grass mix hay just for my buck because it's for one cheaper and he doesn't need all that rich alfalfa.I will buy about 50 of those.So will that be enough to get me threw untill around July August maybe?? I don't even consider feeding kids but they wont eat that much to really make a huge impact on hay rations.Am I safe or should I try to stock up some more? onder:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish I could help you but I go thru a much different amount with my Nigerian Dwarfs. 

I would think in the cold of Winter they will go thru more than they do now so if you have the space over ration. :wink:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm tight on space but could use my husbands shop and fit another 50 in there if I had to.Problem is money right now.What if I mixed in the clover grass mix with alfalfa while they are pregnant and give them straight alfalfa after they kid to help make it stretch?? I can get that for $1.75 a bale compared to alfalfa which is $4 a bale


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Altho alfalfa is best...my goat friend that had the dairy said that all she fed was grass hays. Said her goats did just fine. So, mixing the grass in with the alfalfa should be fine.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a grass hay as well. It has field grasses, weeds, flowers, and some alfalfa. They seem to really like this "weedy" stuff with all the flowers in it

While on this "how much hay" subject, How many bales do you need for each goat for 150 days of winter.
I heard 30...kinda wondering if I have enough.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my....I really overfeed hay then! I went through 150 square bales of alfalfa and 40 of clover mixed hay from October to April last year! And that was 4 9 Nigerians.

With bigger goats, I can see that happening and if you can get the mixed bales, go for it! Mine never got alfalfa hay til just a few years ago, from day 1 over 11 years ago, they only ever got a mixed grass hay and did very well....I do give broken alfalfa cubes once a day though to supplement the grass hay at this time and I've cut way back though it's killing me to not use a bale a day to fill hay racks. I have 85 bales of alfalfa to last me however long I can convince my goats they aren't starving.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I was wondering... I think I over feed also. So much easier to feed horses! I notice that there is always hay left from the day before when I feed in the morning. There is nothing wrong with it and I am replenishing the same type of hay! They do pull it out of the feeder and the big bucket...gotta work on that! But I picked up some hay from the ground this morning and smelled it...no urine smell, just the same as what I just brought in. Should I decrease and MAKE them clean up before I give more? Of course you all know they will look at me like I am starving them, but The less hay wasted the better! 

Right now I have two adults and two 4 1/2 month old kids...full dairy size. One doe is in milk. I opened a bale (it weighs about 80 lbs) on Wednesday evening. How long should this bale last these guys? With the horses I can guess one bale to last two for 2 1/2 days. EAch horse getting about 20lbs a day of hay...they are big girls!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a relief to know they don't have to have straight alfalfa all the time.  I guess I spoil my goats a tad.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

The problem I have with my two does is that the previous owner only fed top quality alfalfa. Mine always look at me as if I am crazy cuz they get what I have and that is not always alflfa! Spoiled buggers!I told them that if my horses will eat what ever is put in front of them, then so can they!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Alfalfa is constant here the entire life of the goat. I find that while they do well on grass hay at times, they don't thrive on it. The inverted calcium/phosporus ratio isn't good for them and sets them up for deficiency caused illness. I'd much rather spend my money on good food than medicine.
I figure one ton of hay per goat, per year. Right now I'm feeding 9 standard goats 320 lbs. per week. that's roughly 35lbs. per goat. meaning each goat is eating 5 lbs. daily. That's including forage pellets (timothy, alfalfa, beet pulp) and alfalfa hay. Right now of course, they are tanking up because the weather's changing and winter is coming soon.
It's hard to measure by bale, they're all different sizes.


----------

